
Tinder for Cheetahs? Big Cats Are Attracted by Urine Smell - 0xbxd
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/tinder-for-cheetahs-big-cats-are-attracted-by-urine-smell/
======
ryanmercer
Anyone that's ever owned a cat, or known someone that owns a cat, is well
aware of this. Come on Scientific American, slow news day?

Related, I've been sprayed by two different white Bengals. Yeah. Yeah, that
stuff lingers... not as bad as skunk but... yeah. Why would you take tigers to
a state fair. Why?! To be fair there were signs posted that said something
about them not liking umbrellas and signs warning that you were very much
standing in 'the spray zone'. I should have taken that more seriously. That
first one sprayed me which immediately got the other one interested in
spraying me while I was still in disgusted shock.

Pro-tip, large cats do NOT like shutter noises and/or light shining off of
lenses.

